# Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*KORMORANE TREIBEN ANGELSPORTFREUNDE ZUR VERZWEIFLUNG​*
Wir freuen uns, dass die Kollegen von *Outfox World - News aus Jagd und Natur* (http://www.outfox-world.de/) uns erlaubt haben, den Artikel "KORMORANE TREIBEN ANGELSPORTFREUNDE ZUR VERZWEIFLUNG"  auch bei uns im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.

Wir wir auch nutzen die Kollegen von Outfox World auch Facebook zur weiteren Verbreitung:
https://www.facebook.com/outfoxworld/?fref=ts

Nachfolgend der heute veröffentlichte Artikel der Outfox World-Redaktion im Wortlaut - Mit Bildern könnt ihr ihn bei Outfox finden:
(http://www.outfox-world.de/news/kormorane-treiben-angelsportfreunde-zur-verzweiflung.html)



> *KORMORANE TREIBEN ANGELSPORTFREUNDE ZUR VERZWEIFLUNG*
> 
> In der Volme, einem Nebenfluss der Ruhr, sorgen Kormorane für einen enormen Rückgang der Fischbestände. Wie come-on.de berichtet, kritisieren die Mitglieder des Angelsportvereins (ASV) „Saubere Volme“ die Untere Landschaftsbehörde des Märkischen Kreises.
> 
> ...




Wir bedanken uns nochmals ausdrücklich bei den Kollegen der Outfox World
http://www.outfox-world.de/
https://www.facebook.com/outfoxworld/?fref=ts 


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Hezaru (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Noch keine Komentar aus der Anglerzunft? Unglaublich#d
Der Kormoran wird wohl von vielen Anglern unterschätzt.
Pro Jahr:
1 Kormo 150 Kg
10Kormos 1500 Kg
100Kormos 15000 Kg
1000 Kormos 150000Kg oder 150Tonnen.

500g pro Tag und Kormo ist real. Es gibt Zahlreiche Studien. Dazu kommen die zu grossen angegriffenen Fische die Verenden.Und jetzt rechnen wir nochmal nach.
An einem kleinem Baggersee mit 10ha sind von Oktober bis März 20 Kormorane zu Gast. Die fressen ca1500 Kg Fisch=30Zentner. Diese 30Zentner fehlen aber den Raubfischen  als Futter.
Sofern sie nicht selbst schon Kormoranfutter wurden. So ein langer schlanker Raubfisch passt lange in den Kormoranschlund.
Aus diesem 10ha See wurden nun 1500Kg Futter inklusive Raubfische herausgefressen. Mit diese 1500Kg Futterfisch könnte ich locker 500 Hechte mit 1Kg ernähren.
Und dann lass die stehenden Gewässer mal 10 Wochen zugefrieren und die Kormorane stürzen sich auf die Fliessgewässer. Für Flussfische die Hölle auf Erden.
Bei 500g Fisch pro Tag kommt ein Kormoran auf 180Kg+ pro Jahr. Dazu die angepickten die verenden. Beim Kormoran bin ich für Rattenstatus und er würde nicht ausgerottet.


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Brenneke 12/76 hilft da weiter glaub ich |bigeyes


----------



## Wegberger (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Hallo,



> Noch keine Komentar aus der Anglerzunft? Unglaublich#d
> Der Kormoran wird wohl von vielen Anglern unterschätzt.
> Pro Jahr:
> 1 Kormo 150 Kg
> ...


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Noch keine Komentar aus der Anglerzunft? Unglaublich#d
> Der Kormoran wird wohl von vielen Anglern unterschätzt.
> Pro Jahr:
> 1 Kormo 150 Kg
> ...



bitte sehr, ein kommentar eines anglers ohne zunft oder so dem bei solchen berechnungen immer der dreisatz einfällt:
"1 arbeiter braucht 1 tag um ein loch von 1m x 1m x 1m auszuheben. wie lange brauchen 1000 arbeiter dafür?"

hab auch immer n mangelhaft in mathe gehabt, weil ich da auf gewisse schwächen in den aufgabenstellungen hingewiesen habe, fundierter allerdings als auf deinen post,



10000000000000...kormos fressen ??????


(und wenn die welt voll kormos wär, tät ich heut noch nen fisch besetzen,,,)


und sorry: wir haben viel gravierendere probleme als ein irgendwo leergefressenes gewässer, so bitter das auch für die hegenden ist. haben wir doch den kopfverband für die angelfischer deutschlands, der alles richten wird, im zweifel sogar hin.


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Jose schrieb:


> und sorry: wir haben viel gravierendere probleme als ein irgendwo leergefressenes gewässer, so bitter das auch für die hegenden ist.



Das ist eine der Hauptursachen des Problems. Es ist heute nicht mehr so, dass man angeln geht und mal schnell seine Fische fängt. Das sind vielleicht 10 % der Angler, die das auf Ansage aber mit entsprechendem Aufwand noch hinbekommen. Und es wird doch auch überall davon gesprochen, dass die frische Luft so toll ist da draußen in der freien Natur.

Mag sein, aber dafür brauch ich keine Angel in der Hand. Und da verwundert es auch nicht, dass sich die "restlichen" 90 %, die ohnehin kaum was fangen, für andere Sachen/Restriktionen im Zusammenhang mit der Angelfischerei auch nicht mehr sonderlich interessieren, weil es sie quasi nicht betrifft.

Leergefressene Gewässer kann man im Notfall wieder aufpeppen.

Bei der allgemeinen Gleichgültigkeit/Resignation innerhalb der Anglerschaft hab ich so meine Zweifel...

Grüße Sven


----------



## xndrxxsp (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Hallo

Hierzu möchte ich auch mal was sagen.

Bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt wurden die Kormorane zum Abschuss frei gegeben.
Komischerweise unternimmt keiner was dieses auch mal durch zu setzen.
Warum müssen Gewässer erst leer gefressen werden bevor was passiert ?


----------



## Jens_74 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



andreasp schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sicherlich ne gute Frage die mich auch interessieren würde.



1. Darf man das nur mit Jagdschein, ja.

2. Gibt es Jäger die da Interesse dran haben ? Keine Ahnung. 

3. Wie viele Angler gibt es die auch Jäger sind ?





Ist der Kormoran verwertbar ? Also essenstechnisch ? Keine Ahnung. Das er durchaus ein Problem darstellt war eine meiner ersten Lektionen beim Fischereischein. Selber einschätzen kann ich das aber nicht. 

Aber... Da wo der  Kormoran ist,  ist auch Fisch. Sonst wäre er nicht da. Fragt sich nur wie lange.



Sent from mTalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Ist der Kormoran verwertbar ? Also essenstechnisch ?



Prinzipiell ja, zumindest hört man immer wieder von Kormoranbrüstchen, die jemand zubereitet/gegessen haben wollte - und Geschmack ist dazu bekanntlich Geschmackssache....

Ich wollte, als der Kormoran Vogel des Jahres wurde, ein Kochvideo dazu machen (ja, ich weiss, böse ;-)) ), und hab dann etwas recherchiert.

Als Prädatoren am Ende der Nahrungskette und reine Fischfresser haben die aber so viele Schadstoffe in sich, dass ich das Video dann nicht gedreht habe..

Denn es gab Untersuchungen in B-W von den Untersuchungsämtern für Lebensmittelüberwachung und Tiergesundheit, nach denen ALLE  untersuchten Kormoranproben den für Dioxine in Geflügel festgesetzten Höchstgehalt um den Faktor 35 - 100 und den für den Summenparameter aus Dioxinen und dioxinähnlichen PCB festgesetzten Höchstgehalt um den Faktor 112 - 375 überschritten hätten.

Siehe:
http://www.ua-bw.de/pub/beitrag.asp?subid=0&Thema_ID=7&ID=1380&Pdf=No

Da wollte ich also nicht gerade ein Kochvideo für nen Giftcocktail drehen, obwohl ich die Idee, ein Kormorankochvideo im Jahr zu drehen, als der Kormoran Vogel des Jahres wurde, immer noch für genial halte - da hätte die spendensammmelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU und Konsorten Kormoranbröckchen gekotzt ;-)))


Zeigt aber auch die Problematik, wie schnell Angeln bei Angeln nur zur Ernährung vorbei sei kann, da die ja nur Fische fressen, die Kormorane - und daher als Schadstoffindikator gelten...


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

das mit dem bejagen ist so ne sache.
selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre: kaum ein jäger hat interesse daran. warum soll er kormorane schiessen? das ist wie wenn man anglern erzählen würde "jetzt lasst mal die zanderanglerei sein und fangt statt dessen grundeln". hat auch keiner lust drauf.
deswegen würde eine bejagungserlaubnis die vögel nicht dezimieren.

und an schleusen und in innenstädten etc, überall wo sich menschen aufhalten, kannste eh nicht rumballern. 
zudem sind die 99 nach dem ersten schuss weg wenn 100 da waren. dann müsste der jäger wieder weiter ziehen und die neu suchen.
macht keiner.

jaaa, ich weiss, man könnte die nester ausblasen, wie das so schön heist .
macht aber auch keinem jäger spass. 

letztenendes jagen auch jäger für den spass. genau wie wir angeln.

ich fürchte das kormoranproblem wird uns noch lange begleiten.


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Wenn man es richtig anpackt, kann man auch ein paar Jäger für den "Schwarzen" begeistern.
Wird praktiziert und nennt man Kilometergeld + Munitionsgeld |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Da, wo es erlaubt ist Kormorane zu dezimieren, ist das sicher ne Möglichkeit.

Ähnlich wie bei dem beschriebenen Beispiel hier ist es bei uns an der Jagst:
Da gabs ja den Unfall mit dem Brand, wo Lösch- und Giftwasser dem Fluss fast den Garaus machten.

Nun werden da Fische umgesetzt etc., aber der Kormoran darf nur sehr begrenzt dezimiert werden und nur an einem kleinen Teil vom Fluss..

Bringt dann auch nur begrenzt was natürlich, da hilft dann auch kein Munitionsgeld, wenn Du nicht mehr darfst..


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn man es richtig anpackt, kann man auch ein paar Jäger für den "Schwarzen" begeistern.
> Wird praktiziert und nennt man Kilometergeld + Munitionsgeld |wavey:



Hallo,

richtig, kenne ich auch so.

Petri- Waidmanns Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Nochmal, lies Eingangsthread:
Wenn Du von 17 km nur 4 auf Kormoran bejagen darfst, bringt auch Munitions/Kilometergeld relativ wenig zu einer nachhaltigen Dezimierung.

Das Problem sind da nicht die Jäger, sondern fehlende Genehmigungen..


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal, lies Eingangsthread:
> Wenn Du von 17 km nur 4 auf Kormoran bejagen darfst, bringt auch Munitions/Kilometergeld relativ wenig zu einer nachhaltigen Dezimierung.
> 
> Das Problem sind da nicht die Jäger, sondern fehlende Genehmigungen..



Das ist in der Tat das wichtigste Kriterium, durchgehende Bejagung.
Ich erwähnte die finanzielle Unterstützung der Jäger jedoch, weil im Threadverlauf das Bild vermittelt wird, dass die Jäger nicht wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Bei uns sitzen teilweise Nabu-Leute in den RP (KA), da wird der Abschuss immer genehmigt - wenn die Kormorane weiter gezogen sind..
Im Normalfall werden Jäger immer gerne helfen, zumal mit einem kleinen Bonus. 
Ich kenn das bei denen (mein Vater war auch Jäger) nicht anders als bei den meisten Anglern und viele organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern.

Arschlöxxer gibbets überall, sind aber nicht die Regel..


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Die schwarzen Vögel sind dummerweise genauso lehrsam wie die Schwarzkittel. In den Vororten rennen sie dir über die Füsse, ansonsten kommen sie nicht aus dem Maisfeld raus.
Und so sitzt der Kormoran dann ganz entspannt an der Schleuse, auf beiden Seiten Radweg. Da wirst du (zu Recht!) Niemals eine Schussgenehmigung bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Gibts eigentlich irgend einen Stoff, den die schwarzen Vogelviecher nicht mögen, der aber Fischen und Gewässer oder Säugern und Reptilien nix ausmacht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Durch die Luft fliegendes Blei!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

davon ab, mein ich (und geht ja auch nur da, wo Blei noch erlaubt und nicht durch Stahl ersetzt wurde)
;))


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Mach ja nur Spaß. Keine Ahnung ansonsten. Gibt wohl leider nix.
Nur Lärm....Böller, Schüsse usw. zum vergraulen.
Leise wären noch Armbrust oder Bogen wenn man dicht genug rankommt.


----------



## Jens_74 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Habe mal gelesen der Waschbär dezimiert die Kormorane.
 Er frisst nämlich die Eier liebend gerne. Allerdings ist nicht klar was der Waschbär dann für Schaden anrichten könnte oder auf das Ökosystem Einfluss hat.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Normalerweise bekämpft man ja den Kormoran indirekt, indem die Gelege zerstört werden. In der Vergangenheit passierte das ganz einfach durch Schrotschüsse von unten durch das Nest hindurch. Ist aber mittlerweile in Deutschland natürlich verboten. 

Hier in Mittelfranken haben wir ja einen ganz kuriosen Zustand: Nahe Herzogenaurach beheimatete Jäger und Landwirte haben ein wenig Nachforschung betrieben, wo die gelegentlich einfallenden Kormorane ihre Kolonie haben. Und siehe da, sie sind fündig geworden: Im Tierpark Nürnberg :vik:
Die Tierchen sind dort natürlich streng geschützt und erobern vom Tierpark aus die umliegenden Weiher. Und das tatsächlich im Umkreis von über 30 km.

Der Richtigkeit halber muss man allerdings auch sagen, dass die durch Kormorane verursachten Schäden hier in der Gegend dieses Jahr erheblich zurückgegangen sind. Zumindest ist das die Aussage der Fischbauern. Da werden häufig 1:1 soviele Fische rausgeholt wie vor einem Jahr besetzt wurden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Habe mal gelesen der Waschbär dezimiert die Kormorane.
> Er frisst nämlich die Eier liebend gerne. Allerdings ist nicht klar was der Waschbär dann für Schaden anrichten könnte oder auf das Ökosystem Einfluss hat.



Frag dich einfach, was der Waschbär frisst, wenn er mit den Kormoraneiern fertig ist und der Bauch wieder knurrt. #h

Waschbären sind für die Vogelbestände eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

ich meinte eher sowas in die Richtung mit Fische einschmieren und auslegen, obs da was gibt, was die (wie auch immer) vergrämen täte ohne anderen oder dem Wasser zu schaden?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich meinte eher sowas in die Richtung mit Fische einschmieren und auslegen, obs da was gibt, was die (wie auch immer) vergrämen täte ohne anderen oder dem Wasser zu schaden?



Hast du auch nur annähernd eine Ahnung, durch welche Behördeninstanzen man muss, um so etwas in Deutschland auslegen zu dürfen? Frag mal bei den Jägern nach |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hast du auch nur annähernd eine Ahnung, durch welche Behördeninstanzen man muss,.............




Das ist schonmal der falsche Weg.
Nicht schnacken. Machen(und nicht erwischen lassen!)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

ich frag ja nicht nach rechtlich möglich (eh klar), ich frag nach biologisch wirksam......


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Dass Jäger kein Interesse am Abschuss haben, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Viele sind ja eben auch Angler. Als wir hier in NRW noch durften, bekam jeder Kormoran, der in Reichweite kam, einen vor den Latz. Aber nun dürfen wir halt nicht mehr. 
Die Frage nach anderen Methoden würde ich hier besser nicht stellen. Eine landes-/ oder besser bundesweite, mehrmonatige Jagdzeit außerhalb der Brutzeit wäre der beste Weg, um die Plage durch Reduktion und damit auch einhergehende Vergrämung ein wenig zu mindern.

Björn


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schon irgendwo eingestellt wurde.

Wenn die Basis mal Klartext redet-ich gehe nicht in allen Punkten mit dem Mann konform, im Großen und Ganzen jedoch hat er den Finger in der Wunde und dreht...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQcGbwl2pXU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal der falsche Weg.
> Nicht schnacken. Machen(und nicht erwischen lassen!)!



Das riskiert niemand, der bei klarem verstand ist. Wer erwischt wird, zahlt tausende Euro Strafe und ist Jagd- und Fischereischein los. Die Sanktionen sind in solchen Fällen drakonisch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Habe mal gelesen der Waschbär dezimiert die Kormorane.
> Er frisst nämlich die Eier liebend gerne.* Allerdings ist nicht klar was der Waschbär dann für Schaden anrichten könnte oder auf das Ökosystem Einfluss hat.*



Natürlich ist das klar, was diese Neozoen für einen Schaden anrichten.
Das würde bedeuten, den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub auszutreiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das riskiert niemand, der bei klarem verstand ist. Wer erwischt wird, zahlt tausende Euro Strafe und ist Jagd- und Fischereischein los. Die Sanktionen sind in solchen Fällen drakonisch.




Drum schrieb ich nicht erwischen lassen!
Als vorbildliches Mitglied dieser degenerierten Gesellschaft hält man sich aber natürlich genau an alle Vorschriften!

PS: Ich zähle mich nicht dazu und wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe irgendwo regulierend einzugreifen dann mache ich das und weiß hinterher von nix!
Das ist allerdings keine Aufforderung an andere sowas nachzumachen. Jeder muss selbst wissen was er tut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich meinte eher sowas in die Richtung mit Fische einschmieren und auslegen, obs da was gibt, was die (wie auch immer) vergrämen täte ohne anderen oder dem Wasser zu schaden?



Künstliche Vogelroboter von Cormorans Lieblingsvogel, dem Seeadler. Da tut sich durchaus was.

So wie dressierte Adler zur Zeit die besten Drohnenfänger sind.

Einige künstliche Vögel gibts schon, vlt. sind Riesenlibellen u.ä. aber noch schrecklicher ... :m
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1GddO3XQJw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SKiH8N8D6w

Suchbegriffe Youtube:
Roboter Möwe, Robotervogel, Smartbird


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Hallo,

nachdem der Waschbär hier mehrmals erwähnt wurde; es wird keinen Landkreis in Deutschland geben, in dem er nicht vorkommt.
Die sind mittlerweile flächendeckend vorhanden. Sicher mal mehr mal weniger, aber da sind sind sie überall. Die haben wir und kriegen sie auch nie mehr los.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Der Waschbär wirds nicht richten.

Die Jäger nur da, wo sie auch schiessen dürfen (ausreichend und flächendeckend)...

Deswegen ja meine Frage nach Ködern oder irgendein Zeug, mit dem man Fische einschmieren könnte, damit die nur Kormorane abschrecken und für Wasser, Säuger, Reptilien ungefährlich sind - nicht, dass man jemand verführen will, das zu verwenden.....

Aber zu wissen, obs da was gibt, was funktioniert, das interessiert mich einfach..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen ja meine Frage nach Ködern oder irgendein Zeug, mit dem man Fische einschmieren könnte, damit die nur Kormorane abschrecken und für Wasser, Säuger, Reptilien ungefährlich sind - nicht, dass man jemand verführen will, das zu verwenden.....



Unabhängig von den schon diskutierten "Herausforderungen" beim Auslegen von Ködern wird das beim Kormoran nicht funktionieren. Das sind Tauchjäger. Kormorane jagen sich bewegende Beute unter Wasser. Genau das ist ja eines der Probleme: Nach allem, was sich bewegt, wird gepickt. Einfach so ein totes Viech ins Wasser werfen bringt da wenig. Und ich wüsste auch gar nicht, welcher Geruchs- oder Geschmacksstoff auf sie so abschreckend wirken sollte, dass sie sich vom Acker machen.

Die lassen sich nur vergrämen, indem ihren Gefahr suggeriert wird. Und die muss laut sein. Oder halt die Zerstörung der Gelege. Auf diese Weise zerlegt ein Waschbären-Pärchen eine ganze Kolonie innerhalb Wochen.
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/waschbaer-bekaempft-kormoran-plage--fischer-begeistert-21801204


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Einfach so ein totes Viech ins Wasser werfen bringt da wenig.


Wie beim Wettangeln:
Erst anfüttern...
:q:q:q


----------



## Ukel (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Angeblich sollen Kormorane vor schwarzen Schwänen Reißaus nehmen, da diese sehr aggressiv sind. Daher kann man mal (auf kleinen Gewässern) Plastikattrappen der Schwäne zum Abschrecken ausbringen, allerdings durchschauen die Kormorane den Schwindel wohl nach ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Ukel schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen Kormorane vor schwarzen Schwänen Reißaus nehmen, da diese sehr aggressiv sind. Daher kann man mal (auf kleinen Gewässern) Plastikattrappen der Schwäne zum Abschrecken ausbringen, allerdings durchschauen die Kormorane den Schwindel wohl nach ein paar Wochen.



Haben einige Bauern in meiner Gegend dieses Jahr gemacht und die behaupten, es habe sehr geholfen. Allerdings sind, wie schon gesagt, dieses Jahr die Schäden durch den Kormoran eh stark rückläufig in meiner Gegend. Kann also auch alles Placebo sein.


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Nicht mehr ganz neu aber vielleicht kennt's der eine oder andere noch nicht. 
Wenn so'n paar von den Bärchen auf 'ner Kormoran- Insel ausgesetzt werden, können die doch schon ganz schön aufräumen. Schaffen sie nicht alle Eier, sind dann die Küken auch sehr lecker.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGAG7sI8kgU

Und bei den "Vogelverscheuchern" gibt's auch tatsache was gegen Kormorane (?) |kopfkrat
http://www.vogelscheuche.de/gewerbe/kormorane-vergraemen

Aber Preiiiise haben die, alter Vater.........|bigeyes

So richtig scheint gegen die schwarze Pest kein Kraut gewachsen. Selbst der NABU musste da eigene (geheime :q) Wege gehen. Aber warum die 'ne Teichanlage für Karpfenbrut betreiben, ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar. (der Artikel ist aber auch schon etwas älter)

http://www.zeit.de/2010/20/Kormoran


----------



## Jens_74 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Frag dich einfach, was der Waschbär frisst, wenn er mit den Kormoraneiern fertig ist und der Bauch wieder knurrt. #h
> 
> Waschbären sind für die Vogelbestände eine Katastrophe.


 
 Irgendwelche Quellen dazu ??? Oder Nachweise ?
 Das war nur eine Anmerkung, das ich das mal gelesen habe.
 Ich bin kein Naturschutzexperte aber ich kann lesen.

 Zitat aus dem Link hier:
https://www.projekt-waschbaer.de/fi...nd_oekonomische_Bedeutung_Waschbaer_Mai08.pdf


 *Weiterhin sei bemerkt, dass es in Europa bisher keine ernsthaften Hinweise darauf gibt, dass die*​ *Artenvielfalt und die Populationsdichten der Arten in Gebieten, in denen Waschbären seit mehreren*​ *Jahrzehnten leben, geringer sind als in waschbärfreien Gebieten. Als gutes Beispiel kann hierfür der*​ *Müritz-Nationalpark in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern genannt werden.*


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

S.s.s.    .............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Quellen dazu ??? Oder Nachweise ?



http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...derwild-und-Singvoegel_article1449842900.html
http://www.derwesten.de/wohnen/waschbaer-plage-als-bedrohung-fuer-gartenvoegel-id7469989.html

Für weitere Quellen einfach googeln.

Pro Jahr werden von den Viechern in Deutschland übrigens knapp 70.000 Stück erlegt.


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Noch ein wenig Lektüre?

http://www.projektgruppeseeadlerschutz.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=88&Itemid=99


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Pro Jahr werden von den Viechern in Deutschland übrigens knapp 70.000 Stück erlegt.



Ich muss mich selbst korrigieren:
2013 wurde die Marke 100.000 durchbrochen:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/natur/wie-der-waschbaer-nach-deutschland-kam-13764015.html


----------



## Nidderauer (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber zu wissen, obs da was gibt, was funktioniert, das interessiert mich einfach.



Naja, das Problem wird sich in den nächsten Jahren wohl mehr oder weniger von selbst erledigen. 

Üppig besetzte Gewässer gibt's ohnehin nicht mehr und die Umweltgifte und -belastungen werden auch an den Vögeln nicht spurlos vorübergehen. 

Gerade wenn diese 3-5 Jahre bis zur Geschlechtsreife benötigen. Bei Hühnern ist schon nach einem Jahr die Leber kaputt, wenn die mit totgespritztem Getreide gefüttert werden. Von der Fruchtbarkeit ganz zu schweigen :g

Wer weiß schon, wieviele taube Nüsse da jetzt schon in der Gegend rumflattern.

Ich mache mir da insgesamt wenig Sorgen. Die Anglers sollten halt auch so schlau sein, sich vorwiegend um zukunftsträchtige Gewässer zu kümmern.

Z.B. solche mit ausreichend tiefen Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für die Fische. Auch wenn der Kormoran angeblich bis 40 m Tiefe tauchen können soll, so wird er doch immer solche Gewässer bevorzugen, die eine typische Badewannenstruktur mit Tiefen von 1-5 m aufweisen. 

Und den besten Schutz bieten einfach Angler, die am Wasser sind. Es mag immer mal einzelne Vögel geben, die etwas weniger Scheu haben, aber ein großer Schwarm Kormorane wird sich immer verflüchtigen, wenn sich jemand mit etwas länglichem in der Hand nähert 

Und um dieses Verhalten zu fördern, reicht es, wenn man ab und zu 1 von 100 mit Blei spickt.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Hallo,

ist es denn wirklich so überall?

Ich angel regelmäßig und dann 2-3 Tage am Stück. Als ich an meinen Gewässer angefangen habe .... wurde auch der Kormoran für alles Übel der Welt aufs Plakat gehoben.

Nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen am Wasser waren ganz anders .... anstelle von Horden einfallender Kormorane .... kommt jeden Tag mal Einer tauchenderweise vorbei.

Bei dem Fischbestand, den ich erlebe.... sollten Horden von der "schwarzen Pest" sich hier tummeln. Aber #c ... auf Nachfrage wurde gesagt ich bemerke die ja gar nicht |rolleyes

Völlig klar.... wenn es so sein sollte .... das ist echt Mist und gehört reguliert .... aber sind die schwarzen Jungs bei euch echt so krass !?

Für mich persönlich ... ist *ein* tauchender & jagender Komoran in 36 Std nun echt kein Problem zumal wenn ich den Bestand hier sehe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Wenn Du mal wie wir (Illinger See, bei den Rapfenaufnahmen) gesehen hättest, wie da 200 Kormorane ein Achtel/Viertel vom See zusammentrieben und in den flachen Auslauf jagten um da zu ernten, dann gleich noch an die 10 - 12 Reiher, die das Spiel schon kannten, noch am Ufer auftauchten und sich aufbauten, siehste das evtl anders (ca. 20 -30 h der See, geschätzt)


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Hallo Thomas,

völlig klar #d

Ich bin / war nur verwundert, für was *aus meiner Sicht, an meinen Gewässer* der Komoran bei uns alles herhalten musste. Wenns so ist ist es Schaixxe .... aber dann habe ich wohl echt Glück.

Ich empfinde das echt als im Lot .... bei meinem Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Bei uns am Neckar siehste so viel auch nicht mehr - schon leer.....


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Hallo,



> schon leer.....



OT & Satire:
Alle zur Zeit auf Dorsch in der westl. Ostsee. Jetzt haben wir das Feindbild.|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

grins - passt )))


----------



## Nidderauer (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal wie wir (Illinger See, bei den Rapfenaufnahmen) gesehen hättest, wie da 200 Kormorane


 
 Ich hab das auch schon mehrfach gesehen, das ist allerdings schon ne Weile her und war alles noch vor der Euro-Einführung.

 Die Möglichkeit, dass da 200 Vögel gleichzeitig satt werden, die gibt's heutzutage nicht mehr so oft. Für nen einzelnen Angler reichts aber trotzdem noch ab und zu :g.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Hallo,



> Ich hab das auch schon mehrfach gesehen



ich will dies auch gar nicht in Abrede stellen.

Nur hat mich die "stille Post" und mein eigener Augenschein bei diesen Thema an meinen Gewässer etwas sehr stutzig gemacht.


----------



## Nidderauer (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Es ist halt immer ein unkalkulierbares Risiko mit den schwarzen Vögeln. Hier in meinem Umkreis bietet sich derzeit an einigen Gewässern das Bild, dass aufgrund von Sauerstoffmangel fast der gesamte Fischbestand (der sonst weitläufig verteilt steht) auf sehr begrenztem Raum in unmittelbarer Nähe zu sauerstoffreichem Zuflusswasser steht. Wenn da genau jetzt ein großer Schwarm Kormorane einfällt, dann machen die da alles platt. 

 Einzelne recht standorttreue Kormorane kannste eigentlich vernachlässigen, schlimm sind die Wanderheuschrecken, die stehen ja auch in keinerlei Räuber-Beute-Beziehung zum einzelnen Gewässer. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## elbe351 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

200 schwarze Vögel #d 500 bis 600 und das am frühen Vormittag und späten Nachmittag, also zweimal am Tag auf der Elbe zwischen Heinrichsberg und Rogätz. Die Plagen, die bei uns brühten fallen nicht ins Gewicht. Aber die Russland-reisenden, die plündern jetzt die Gewässer. 
Der Schwarm landet in der Flussmitte und treibt dann halbkreisförmig die Fische in die Buhne. Dort im flachen Bereich beginnt dann das große Fressen. Wenn sie satt sind fliegen sie auf die großen Sandbänke der Kieslöcher zum verdauen und Gefieder trocknen.


----------



## Amigo-X (4. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Bestimmt haben die Kormorane auch die Dorsche aufgefressen. Will ja sonst keiner gewesen sein #c


----------



## Stulle (4. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raubwels (4. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Hi,
das mit dem bejagen hat bei dem Cormoran keinen Sinn, denn wenn er bejagt wird vermehrt er sich einfach mehr, so passt er sich an. Bei uns in der Gegend war auch ein See wo sich viele Cormorane an einer Stelle zum Fressen versammelt haben. Der Fischereiverein hat dann an die Stelle einige Bäume versenkt und schon hat der Cormoran den See verlassen da ihn das zu umständlich war und die Fische hatte mehr schutz. Es war übrigens sowieso ein Schonbereich im See wo das Angeln verboten war. Aber Cormorane halten sich ja auch nur dort auf wo genügend Fisch ist, also ist das ja ein Zeichen das es dort einen guten Fischbestand gibt.
Wir haben bei uns in der gegend mittlerweile wieder weniger Cormorane so ca. 100 würde ich schätzen und die tuen keinen weh, da hier die Gewässer noch sehr natürlich sind und die Fische sehr viel Schutz finden.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit dem bejagen hat bei dem Cormoran keinen Sinn, denn wenn er bejagt wird vermehrt er sich einfach mehr,


Schreib das dem NABU und Konsorten, dass es besser ist, wenn der Kormoran scharf bejagt wird, weils dann am Ende mehr gibt und die NABUistiscben Spendensammler keine Ahnung haben, wenn sie den schützen wollen vor der Jagd...

Du hast recht, dass kleinräumige Jagd nix bringt, sondern bestenfalls Vergrämung in Nachbargewässer.

Deutschlandweites Management oder noch besser europaweites wäre aber natürlich sowohl wirkungs- wie sinnvoll...


----------



## Raubwels (4. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Hi,
der Cormoran kann sich ja nur dort in Massen vermehren wo er auch genügend Futter findet. Und in vielen Seen und Füssen werden die Fische ja wie auf dem Präsentierteller angeboten, da sie sich nicht genügend verstecken können. Oft ist das mit dem Pflanzenwachstum nicht so dolle, sei es durch Karpfen (besonders Graskarpfen) oder andere Umstände die den Pflanzen zu schaffen machen. Aber auch umgefallene Bäume, und andere Verstäckplätze fehlen. Dann hätte es der Cormoran schon schwerer und ein Paar Cormoran stören doch kein. Jetzt kann man ja sagen es bleibt ja nicht bei ein Paar, aber das liegt wieder daran das die zu viel Nahrung hier haben. Und wenn wieder irgendwo in einem monotonem Gewässer x Tausend Fische besetzt werden, das ist das ja wie eine gezielte Fütterung.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (13. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IsyOvwUNFM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321787


----------



## Pinocio (13. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*

Habe mal einen Freund, der Jäger ist gefragt wie es mit der Jagdregelung auf Kormoran (in BaWü) aussieht.
Seine Antwort:
Nach der neuen Gesetzeslage nicht mehr ohne weiteres...
http://www.landesjagdverband.de/jag...rtikel/jagdzeiten-stand-29-april-2015/a/show/


----------



## haribo78 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Kormorane treiben Angelsportfreunde zur Verzweiflung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Normalerweise bekämpft man ja den Kormoran indirekt, indem die Gelege zerstört werden. In der Vergangenheit passierte das ganz einfach durch Schrotschüsse von unten durch das Nest hindurch. Ist aber mittlerweile in Deutschland natürlich verboten.
> 
> Hier in Mittelfranken haben wir ja einen ganz kuriosen Zustand: Nahe Herzogenaurach beheimatete Jäger und Landwirte haben ein wenig Nachforschung betrieben, wo die gelegentlich einfallenden Kormorane ihre Kolonie haben. Und siehe da, sie sind fündig geworden: Im Tierpark Nürnberg :vik:
> Die Tierchen sind dort natürlich streng geschützt und erobern vom Tierpark aus die umliegenden Weiher. Und das tatsächlich im Umkreis von über 30 km.
> ...



Ich war Ende Oktober im Tiergarten Nürnberg. Den Kormoranen wurden ca. 3 Eimer mit Heringen, Sprotten o. ä. serviert.
Keine Ahnung, ob die Vögel dort täglich/regelmäßig gefüttert werden.
Ich bin ein Video-Trottel, deshalb Hochformat. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmC5vEKFZ10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-1djxhS_Fw


----------

